# How do I STOP iOS5 emailing my notes to myself?



## Stagerat (Jun 18, 2008)

So here's how it goes down:

1) I start a note on my iPhone 4 (iOS 5)
2) I stop writing the note to look something up... the little progress circle starts up
3) I go back into the same note, and make changes
4) I stop, and the progress circle starts up again
5) repeat
6) When Mail checks for mail, I get umpteen versions of the same friggin note, with every minor change. 

Please tell me how to make it stop. Thank you.


----------



## mosaik (Nov 16, 2010)

If notes is enabled under iCloud, that could be the culprit.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

What version of Mail are you using?

Notes are actually stored as email messages in a separate IMAP folder, though I can't explain why you're seeing multiple versions of it. Are you connected by POP?


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

My gmail has done this many times in the past. I haven't noticed a problem recently, but I haven't really looked.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

This is not specific to iOS5, it happens even in 3.x and 4.x. It happened to me with both those and I am not yet on 5. It is very irritating.

Cheers


----------



## Daniel911 (Mar 13, 2003)

Try this (assuming you want to KILL Notes in your mailbox):

1) Open the Mail App.
2) Open Mail Preferences under the Mail menu.
3) Select the Accounts icon at the top of the Prefs window.
4) Click on the Mailbox Behaviors tab on the right side of the window.
5) Select the offending mail account in the column on the left.
6) Uncheck "Show notes in inbox" on the right side of the prefs window.

This should kill your inbox notes altogether for the specified mail account.

Daniel


----------

